# how my form



## brad471 (Feb 21, 2009)

53 views and no comments.. It must be good..lol


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

It looks ok.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

sorry to dark and far away cant see what i need to see looks like 3 -4 issues but without a clear pic im not 100% dl looks long but i need a clear close up of the face


----------



## padeadeye (May 13, 2010)

Looks pretty good to me but I'm no N&B's!


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

you could stretch your arm out a bit dl is fine


----------



## Autumn Winds (Jun 11, 2011)

IMO, I'd stay your arm should be straight (not locked) so you're not pushing, but holding the bow out there with you bones. Also, your release should be shortened up so that you're not reaching for the trigger. Other than that, looks good. 

Other close up photos would be helpful.


----------



## Warriorsinc (Feb 7, 2012)

Nuts and bolts where are you?? He's the guy that will help you out lol. 
Looks good to me though.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

If you lived in Minnesota i could help you ,buy this book by Larry Wise called CORE ARCHERY ,i do have one comment about the picture close your index finger on bow arm , hand and all fingers in you bow hand should be relaxed .the book will help you alot.good luck,Pete53


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

"I" would shorten the release a little so you can "hook" your finger around it. I would have it the trigger snug in the second joint. Also relax the release hand.

Then I would turn around a pour me some of that Jim Beam and enjoy.


----------

